# New RS6...



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

... has arrived at work (Aberdeen Audi) 

It is absolutely stunning and as for the performance, the speed is breath taking. Forget the stats, I'd love to see one side by side with an R8 :evil:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Limited Edition on the way.


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

... i dare say awesome performance but it seems like more tedious estate design to me or have i missed something :?

any more pics please :?:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

PIPTT said:


> ... i dare say awesome performance but it seems like more tedious estate design to me or have i missed something :?
> 
> any more pics please :?:


I'll take my camera to work on Monday and post some on Monday night.

To be fair (as appears to be the trend with alot of the newer Audis) it does look alot better in the flesh.


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

i'd appreciate that, thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Yet more tedious understeer, boring handling Audi 'lots of power' but drives like a barge crap.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> Yet more tedious understeer, boring handling Audi 'lots of power' but drives like a barge crap.


Cor blimey Rich, you are sounding more and more like a pro motoring journo, you don't know Tiff Dell do you? :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Leg said:


> Yet more tedious understeer, boring handling Audi 'lots of power' but drives like a barge crap.


...for someone who held on dearly to his Audi and poured loads of pointless cash into a V6 TT for years and only recently bought a real car you do talk the talk my friend...

I repect the new M3 and actually quite like the new look, but it has to be said people percieve the BMW to be a car for cocks (perhaps it has rubbed of on you!), just couldn't be seen in it and it's why I own the RS4.

D


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

so does the RS6 only come as an avant? or is there a saloon version?


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you bringing it on Sunday???


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Flyboyben said:


> Are you bringing it on Sunday???


Sadly not  Its booked out on test drives.

For the size of car that it is I think the handling is very good and besides purely from a personal point of view, its nice when a car's handling is not perfect as it allows you to enhance your driving skills. Sometimes I think that some of these cars become too good so its nice to have a car that reminds you that you are only human after all.

Besides the previous RS6 is still my favourite car - 110% pure fun 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

RK07 said:


> ... has arrived at work (Aberdeen Audi)
> 
> It is absolutely stunning and as for the performance, the speed is breath taking. Forget the stats, I'd love to see one side by side with an R8 :evil:


It would be blown into the weeds by the R8 & tbh if my drive on Monday was anything to go by, my current RS4 would not be scared head to head either.

Was amazingly fast in a straight line, but it felt only marginally quicker that the outgoing RS6. It's also just far too heavy & a little spirited back road fun quickly demonstrated it's now more in the AMG league of bad handling/braking. The power level is fabulous but it's ability to play in anywhere other than a straight line is very limited.

I'm now very glad i'll not be taking delivery of the saloon i had on order.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Spotted one on the m25 on Saturday night in black... saw it coming with the LED's lights.

moved out of its way sharply... he flew past...

followed him for a few junctions... but he was obviously running it in....

:roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw one today (Avant)coming out of Maidstone Audi, the front end looked nice and menacing but the back was well almost jacked up :? it just looked too high not nearly as squat as the old one IMO


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

V6 TT said:


> it has to be said people percieve the BMW to be a car for cocks (perhaps it has rubbed of on you!)


Fascinating hypothesis but sadly nah, I've always been like that. I'm exactly the same face to face too. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

PIPTT said:


> any more pics please :?:


Just a quick follow up to this - not forgotten, just delayed. Very busy at work and the RS6 has been tested by a number of customers who will shortly be receiving there orders 

In truth if you can get down to your local centre - I appreciate we are a distance away  - then try and see it with your own eyes. As before photos don't really do the car justice.


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

> its nice when a car's handling is not perfect as it allows you to enhance your driving skills


i'd prefer to stay on the road given the choice :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I have seen a couple now on the road. Nice motorway car and A road blaster. Not really an only-car choice. I'd imagine most will be bought by the JKs and Nick Masons of this world who also have lots of other interesting machinery in their garages.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Saw it parked outside the Aberdeen showroom on Tuesday when the TT was in for work

Sepang Blue would have been nicer, but the grey was very subtle looking
I do like the alloy design - 20" really sets it off


----------

